

Locks Aren't Slow; Lock Contention Is - peschkaj
http://preshing.com/20111118/locks-arent-slow-lock-contention-is

======
eridius
I just ran across this gem of a sentence:

> I know teams which spent weeks fine-tuning a lock-free algorithm, subjecting
> it to a battery of tests, only to discover hidden deadlock bugs several
> months later.

How exactly can you deadlock in a lock-free algorithm?

